# remington 700 question



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am looking at getting a 700 and am curious about the sps stainless model. i dont understand how the sps stainless is 180 dollars cheaper than the cdl with ablued barell because the stainless feature is an extra 100 dollars. mi question is the sps made cheaper than the cdl and is the cdl worth the extra money.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I think they are probably charging more for the classic American Walnut stock. Both look to be good rifles. I really like the Rem. 700. Do you want stainless with synthetic stock or blued with wood stock. Get which ever you like best. Good luck and good shooting.
:sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Stainless, Synthetic would be an excellent way to go. Low maintaince, long lasting. Save the extra money and get the stainless gun.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

I agree with TN.Frank. I own a Rem. Model 7 in SS/Syn .223.
You don't ever need to reblue it, or refinish the stock (money saved).

If the blued model is really cheap ($300.00) then I would buy the blued.
I ran across an Rem 700 ADL .270 in Montana. It was brand new in the
box, I bought it immediately, I could pick either 30-06 or .270.

See yeaw


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The stainless synthetic is made at less of a cost in production because the stock is injected molded and the barrel is treated and bead blasted. The CDL stock is somewhat hand finished and the barrel is cleaned and hot blued wich will cost more to produce. I don't think quality is lacking in either one.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i kinda want a wood stock, will a reminton 700 wood stock fit on a sps?


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

yes, another reason sps is cheaper is that the action on a cdl is polished where the sps is not. cant go wrong w/ either though.


----------

